# كل اللهجات: يسير - يروح



## DarrenLamb

السلام عليكم 

.في عمان و الإمارات و اليمن يقولوا "يسير" بمعنى "يروح" و أتسائل إذا يستخدموها في لهجات غيرهن 

أتوقع أن بقية الخليجيين يقولوها...و يمكن السعوديين بعد

شكرا


----------



## momai

في سوريا لا نستخدم الفعل بأكمله ,بس فعمان انتو تقولون "يروح" واكد ,لاه؟


----------



## DarrenLamb

الإثنين يستخدموهن...و كما قلت انت واجد يقولوا يروح أيوا


----------



## Hemza

السلام عليكم,

 الفعل "سار/يسير" مستخدم كثيرا في المغرب و كذلك "مشى/يمشي". على ما يخص الفعل " راح/يروح", مستخدم في شرق المغرب فقط نحو الحدود مع الجزائر


----------



## Aloulu

في تونس نستخدمون الفعل يمشي/مشى فقط


----------



## samiraa

في الجزائر يروح بمعنى يذهب


----------



## Ustaath

حسب ما بسمع اللهجة الخليجية يستخدمون يروِّح بعد...  صحيح كلامي؟


----------



## Zoghbi

يروّح مستعمل ايضاً في الجزائر خاصاً في المناتق الريفية


----------



## malmerri

يروح بمعنى يذهب مستخدمه في كل دول الخليج
ويسير ايضا ولكن ليس بقدر استخدام يروح
يتم استخدام بيمشي بمعنى بيروح اي بيذهب او بيسير


----------



## Mejeed

في اللهجات العراقية لا نستخدم "يسير" بمعنى "يذهب" ولكن نستخدم "يروح" وفي الماضي "راح" وللأمر "روح" ، نعم نستخدم "يسير" - بياء مشددة - بمعنى يزور ليلا ، وهي خاصة بالتزاور ما بعد العشاء بين الأقارب والأصدقاء .


----------



## malmerri

في الخليجيه نستخدم يسير-بياء مشددة- ايضا - بمعنى الزياره ايضا
سير علينا بكرا = اي زرنا بكرا


----------



## emanko

في مصر، نستخدم يمشي بمعني يحرك قدميه، ويروح بمعني يذهب.
لا نستخدم يسير


----------



## elroy

في اللهجة الفلسطينية أيضًا "يسير" غير مستخدمة​


----------

